# Slot Machine



## Tschultschi (11. Jul 2010)

Könnte mir einer von euch eine Slot-Machine schreiben, ich bräuchte die ganz dringend für die schule um mein jahr zu schaffen xD
die sollte ungefähr so aussehen:





X steht für eine zahl von 1-9
in das Eingabefeld kann man 10 ct münzen einwerfen
der start knopf bringt die Xe zum drehen und hält sie einzelnd wieder an und bucht 10ct von Guthaben ab
cash-in ist die auszahlung in form eines geldscheins
Guthaben zeigt das aktuelle guthaben an
und wenn man drei mal die gleiche zahl hat werden die 10ct ver80facht und dem guthaben gutgeschrieben

Vielen vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## XHelp (11. Jul 2010)

Für solche Sachen gibt es die Jobbörse hier im Forum.


----------



## Tschultschi (11. Jul 2010)

oh sry

könnt einer von euch admins es bitte verschieben?


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jul 2010)

Wieviel wollst du dafür ausgeben?


----------



## Tschultschi (11. Jul 2010)

tjaaa...
ich hab eigentlich auf ein paar großzügige nette menschen gehofft xD

wie aufwendig ist denn sowas?


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Jul 2010)

Ist kein großer Aufwand wenn das nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll werden soll,daher meine Frage:

Wieso machst du das nicht selbst?

--

Was ich mich auch immer frage ist, muss man die Programme in der Schule nie vorführen,erklären oder sonstiges? Schreibt man da keine Arbeiten/Klausuren?

Merkwürdig....:autsch:


----------



## Tschultschi (11. Jul 2010)

weil ichs nicht kann 
fast nie aufgepasst weils ich eh abwähl

das rächt sich jetzt


normalerweise schon aber so kurz vor schluss ham die lehrer keine zeit mehr sich etwas groß anzuschauen und mim schüler zu bereden 

ich würde mich ja schon ein bisschen einarbeiten damit ich auf n paar fragen ne antwort hätte und das ichs zumindest ein bisschen versteh


----------



## madboy (11. Jul 2010)

Du kannst schon mal kräftig mit dem Einarbeiten und Programmieren beginnen. Die Chancen stehen recht ungünstig für dich, dass dir das jemand programmiert...


----------



## Tschultschi (11. Jul 2010)

ja ich merks 

wie fängt man denn bei sowas an
ich weis garnix mehr


----------



## hemeroc (11. Jul 2010)

Naja was kannst du denn alles schon?
Je nachdem musst du bei was anderem Anfangen ein paar gute Tutorials und Buchempfehlungen findest du eh hier im Forum, Stichwort: Inselbuch, Vom Noob zum SCJP, usw,... es gibt hier einiges.
Bei konkreten Fragen helfen wir dir gerne.

Noch ein paar Tipps:

Fang nicht mit der GUI an
Trenne Logik von Grafischer Oberfläche
Schau mal das du sowas rein von der Logik her in der Konsole machst

LG Hemeroc


----------



## Landei (12. Jul 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, nicht mit der GUI anfangen. Mach eine Klasse SlotMachine und überlege, welche Felder (z.B. für den aktuellen Betrag) und welche Methoden (start(), stop(), geldEinwerfen()) du brauchst.


----------

